# I'm baaaack...



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Did anyone miss me?


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Did anyone miss me?


Were you gone?

How were those 10 days in the drunk tank?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Cartman said:


> Were you gone?
> 
> How were those 10 days in the drunk tank?


LOL. I wondered how long it would take before I got that response.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

crickets......................


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Where's Poke? rs


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Rusty S said:


> Where's Poke? rs


I dunno. Is he missing? He hasn't been with me! I'm innocent, I tell ya, innocent!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I dunno. Is he missing? He hasn't been with me! I'm innocent, I tell ya, innocent!


Crappieman has been missing for 9 days.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

007 said:


> Crappieman has been missing for 9 days.


He's had the flu. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> He's had the flu. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


Me too.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Ya know, I haven't heard anything from him in a while. I guess the wifely thing to do would be to go check on him. However, it's an entire flight of stairs and I've got a headache. I think I'll just call his cell phone.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:rotfl:

 Of course we all missed you dreadfully. It was hard to struggle on day to day without you.

YawwwwwMmmmm uhhh what time is it? 

Ohhh yeah, intolerable without the sunshine of... yada, yada, yada....


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> Ya know, I haven't heard anything from him in a while. I guess the wifely thing to do would be to go check on him. However, it's an entire flight of stairs and I've got a headache. I think I'll just call his cell phone.


LOL! since mrs soap got an iPhone that all I get anymore... And we don't have any stairs! LOL!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Did anyone miss me?


Is this a poll?


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

...


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Whered you go?


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Ya know, I haven't heard anything from him in a while. I guess the wifely thing to do would be to go check on him. However, it's an entire flight of stairs and I've got a headache. I think I'll just call his cell phone.


Psychotropic meds ?? Well, anyway,..... I guess you're back.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Sure glad you came up with the bail and got out.:biggrin: 
I would have bailed you out when you called but I was in my private room in the back and they wouldn't let me.:biggrin:

Glad your back.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

J/K


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Welcome back.......Who are you?????


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Titus Bass said:


> Welcome back.......Who are you?????


I expected that response from catchy and mc, but you? I am so disappointed.

I've also added you to my list.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Titus Bass said:


> Welcome back.......Who are you?????


Too late , "she's / it's " got another headache! :biggrin:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bobby said:


> Sure glad you came up with the bail and got out.:biggrin:
> I would have bailed you out when you called but I was in my private room in the back and they wouldn't let me.:biggrin:
> 
> Glad your back.


I thought you said that was her Yeller hummer that slid off thuh Ferry? sad4sm


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Everyone back in the tree...she's back! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Too late , "she's / it's " got another headache! :biggrin:


You'd be better suited to keep up with when I do *not* have a headache.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> You'd be better suited to keep up with when I do *not* have a headache.


And I thought you were just Constipated......!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Brassnadz said:


> Whered you go?


I've been around, just not in here.

Computer problems at work, cell phone browser problems, 8 day migraine, neurologist visit, new meds and their associated side effects and catching up with missed work all combined to form a perfect storm of no 2cool. I just wasn't in my evil top form.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> And I thought you were just Constipated......!


YOU are the one who's full of poo.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> YOU are the one who's full of poo.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to txgoddess again


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Did anyone miss me?


neh. i noticed you weren't around, but miss you? neh.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

In your absence the server here on 2cool has been getting a nice rest


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

well ****! 

There goes the neighborhood!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> neh. i noticed you weren't around, but miss you? neh.


Liar.



trodery said:


> In your absence the server here on 2cool has been getting a nice rest


I prefer to think that I assist mont with his monthly hit count.



Big Willy said:


> well ****!
> 
> There goes the neighborhood!


I am neighborhood watch.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I missed you, hope your brain pains go away, I am not just sucking up for greenies


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Nwilkins said:


> I missed you, hope your brain pains go away, I am not just sucking up for greenies


Thank you. I always liked you best.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Dayum... here comes the rash again! :slimer:

Where you been?

edit... I see you were in your head again...LOL


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> edit... I see you were in your head again...LOL


I am never alone when I'm in my head.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> I am never alone when I'm in my head.


You mean there is that much room in there?:question:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Bobby said:


> You mean there is that much room in there?:question:


 You're just jealous bc the voices don't talk to you.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

trodery said:


> In your absence the server here on 2cool has been getting a nice rest


Are you the new Head Tater Head server monitor?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> Are you the new Head Tater Head server monitor?


He's just a taterhead.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> Are you the new Head Tater Head server monitor?


Huh....???


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> And I thought you were just Constipated......!


That's what's giving her the headaches.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> You're just jealous bc the voices don't talk to you.


They do too!!! Just not on a Sunday night.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Huh....???


PAGE 30 POST#3 :rotfl: Tha furder you move north, the more Yankee-fied you're gonna get.:redface::redface:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

What was this thread about?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Melon said:


> What was this thread about?


Huh?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bobby said:


> Huh?


Huh ???


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Melon said:


> What was this thread about?





Bobby said:


> Huh?





catchysumfishy said:


> Huh ???


Who was missing ??


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

DANO said:


> Who was missing ??


Some goddess with brain pains, heard they're making a movie after the book deal comes out


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Nwilkins said:


> Some goddess with brain pains, heard they're making a movie after the book deal comes out


What's thuh Matter, she didn't give you any green after kissin her Arse? :slimer:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> What's thuh Matter, she didn't give you any green after kissin her Arse? :slimer:


You're just cranky bc I didn't give you any greenies after all those love notes you sent to me via PM.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> What's thuh Matter, she didn't give you any green after kissin her Arse? :slimer:


He is MAN enough not to care....YANKEE!!:headknock


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> What's thuh Matter, she didn't give you any green after kissin her Arse? :slimer:


Nope and I went against the unwritten rule of begging and kissing arse


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> He is MAN enough not to care....YANKEE!!:headknock


Oh, so he has joined the two of you now....? Hmmm......!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Crack kills.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Nwilkins said:


> Some goddess with brain pains, heard they're making a movie after the book deal comes out


That should rival the viewing pleasure of,... Saw I, II & III, Changeling, Harry Potter and The Lord of the Rings.

When rolled into one. :spineyes:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Oh, so he has joined the two of you now....? Hmmm......!


Problem wit dat? Might wanna think about which side you wanna be on.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Nwilkins said:


> Some goddess with brain pains, heard they're making a movie after the book deal comes out


What another ***** movie?:headknock


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Oh, so he has joined the two of you now....? Hmmm......!


One by one, darlene and I will convert them all until we rule the world. Bwahahahaha!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> One by one, darlene and I will convert them all until we rule the world. Bwahahahaha!


Wake -up GoDdEsS, it's still just you and Mrs Darlene! Are you including yer voices too? :slimer:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Wake -up GoDdEsS, it's still just you and Mrs Darlene! Are you including yer voices too? :slimer:


I have some minions. They know who they are.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Darn started typing and forgot what I was going to say! I hate CRS!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> I have some minions. They know who they are.


I thought you used minions to fish for crappie?


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Wake -up GoDdEsS, it's still just you and Mrs Darlene! Are you including yer voices too? :slimer:


Of course she is,..


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Bobby said:


> What another ***** movie?:headknock


Here's the star!

.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

007 said:


> Here's the star!
> 
> .


I think I know her!!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Bobby said:


> I think I know her!!!


Does "Hummer" come to mind?


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

007 said:


> Here's the star!
> 
> .


That's a nice cake.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice Lamp, thanks fer thuh pics 007!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

007 said:


> Does "Hummer" come to mind?


I remember a "hummer" but it was before she was born.:rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow. This thread took a dive south.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Wow. This thread took a dive south.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: "You Betchya" !:slimer:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Wow. This thread took a dive south.


Is that really you Txgoddess?

I am surprised you knew what I was talking about.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Wow. This thread took a dive south.


Where in the HAYELL is Crappieman? We want proof of LIFE NOW Dayumit!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Bobby said:


> Is that really you Txgoddess?


Yeah...


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Bobby said:


> Is that really you Txgoddess?
> 
> I am surprised you knew what I was talking about.:rotfl::rotfl:


LOL !! Gotta spread some around for I give ya more !!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Yeah...


Nice looking picture


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Where in the HAYELL is Crappieman? We want proof of LIFE NOW Dayumit!


You got his cell number. If you get too worried, you can always call him.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Bobby said:


> Is that really you Txgoddess?





txgoddess said:


> Yeah...


"24buds", does not need to post on this matter. :rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

DANO said:


> "24buds", does not need to post on this matter. :rotfl:


Why somebody would have to explain it all to him.:rotfl:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> Where in the HAYELL is Crappieman? We want proof of LIFE NOW Dayumit!


*2/3rds Evil ?*


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Be back later my oldest grand daughter in on the phone.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Bobby said:


> Why somebody would have to explain it all to him.:rotfl:


I believe his reply would not be about the cake,...:rotfl:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I thought I left this thread in good shape last night. I come back, and look what ya'll did.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

DANO said:


> I believe his reply would not be about the cake,...:rotfl:


What cake?:tongue:


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Where in the HAYELL is Crappieman? We want proof of LIFE NOW Dayumit!


 I am in here now.:smile:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> I am in here now.:smile:


Good Try GoDdEsS,now where is he at???:tongue:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Why is there a rose missin on that thar cake????


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

crappieman32175 said:


> I am in here now.:smile:


Are you happy now, catchy?


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Bobby said:


> What cake?:tongue:


:wink:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Are you happy now, catchy?


Today's newspaper next to him in a Piktur NOW!!!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

After tha cake.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

Bobby said:


> What cake?:tongue:


 Yes what cake? That is not a cake in the picture.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> After tha cake.


Ohhhhh Yeahhhh.....Come on funny feelin ....:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

crappieman32175 said:


> Yes what cake? That is not a cake in the picture.


OK, then you got some splainin' ta do,...


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I just feel sorry for the chair


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

slopoke said:


> After tha cake.


Where did you meet her Slopoke. I bet she is high maintenance.:smile::smile:


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

DANO said:


> OK, then you got some splainin' ta do,...


That is a towel wrapped in a heart with rose petals on it .


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Nwilkins said:


> I just feel sorry for the chair


Either that's a stool, or she done busted tha backside on that................................chair. :slimer:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Bobby said:


> Where did you meet her Slopoke. I bet she is high maintenance.:smile::smile:


Uh. Crappieman itroduced her to me. :smile:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

crappieman32175 said:


> That is a towel wrapped in a heart with rose petals on it .


Very creative, green for it !!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

crappieman32175 said:


> That is a towel wrapped in a heart with rose petals on it .


I shouldn't even ask why 007 has that picture of your wife. So I won't.:smile:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Bobby said:


> I shouldn't even ask why 007 has that picture of your wife. So I won't.:smile:


Same reason that trodery has it.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Bobby said:


> I shouldn't even ask why 007 has that picture of your wife. So I won't.:smile:





txgoddess said:


> Same reason that trodery has it.


And pokey too!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> And pokey too!


LOL. You are never on there, so I forget about you.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

slopoke said:


> After tha cake.


My eyes! My eyes!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Melon said:


> My eyes! My eyes!


It's all about the eyes!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> Same reason that trodery has it.


 I sold that picture and the others of you to a South African Craigslist Spammer. He/She is going to use it to solicit marriage... just send money for an airline ticket and passport cost :biggrin:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

007 said:


> It's all about the eyes!!


Nah. It's all about tha hookset! And tha color. :slimer::biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

trodery said:


> I sold that picture and the others of you to a South African Craigslist Spammer. He/She is going to use it to solicit marriage... just send moeny for an airline ticket and passport cost :biggrin:


How do you think I got crappieman?


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

trodery said:


> I sold that picture and the others of you to a South African Craigslist Spammer. He/She is going to use it to solicit marriage... just send moeny for an airline ticket and passport cost :biggrin:


Hey I need his email I have some more he might want to buy.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Sure glad I didn't ask.:biggrin:rosesm


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

crappieman32175 said:


> Hey I need his email I have some more he might want to buy.


[email protected]

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> How do you think I got crappieman?


Ya whacked him on thuh back of his head with yer CLUb when he wuz Drunk!:biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Ya whacked him on thuh back of his head with yer CLUb when he wuz Drunk!:biggrin:


And now he has Stockholm Syndrome?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Ya whacked him on thuh back of his head with yer CLUb when he wuz Drunk!:biggrin:


And drug 'im back to her cave!  :biggrin:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> And now he has Stockholm Syndrome?


Not only that he is stuck in yer CAVE!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Not only that he is stuck in yer CAVE!


Uh huh. What about the rest of you tree-dwellers? What's your excuse?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Uh huh. What about the rest of you tree-dwellers? What's your excuse?


I jumped outta that tree when it started getting too crowded and the smell of Cheeeeeto's got overwhelming! :biggrin:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Uh huh. What about the rest of you tree-dwellers? What's your excuse?


Voyeurism. It's a sickness. :slimer:


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> I jumped outta that tree when it started getting too crowded and the smell of Cheeeeeto's got overwhelming! :biggrin:


Sure you did that is what that all say!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tree-dwellers. Hummmm lets see trees are made of wood. My house sits on wooden pylons or stilts. So I must be living in a tree house. That would make me a tree-dweller Right?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I advised Crappieman that he needed to tie a 2x4 across his rear end to prevent him from being dragged into that cave!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

trodery said:


> I advised Crappieman that he needed to tie a 2x4 across his rear end to prevent him from being dragged into that cave!


He found a 55 gallon drum of allum water and an High pressure injection unit!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

trodery said:


> I advised Crappieman that he needed to tie a 2x4 across his rear end to prevent him from being dragged into that cave!


TMI


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

trodery said:


> I advised Crappieman that he needed to tie a 2x4 across his rear end to prevent him from being dragged into that cave!


Too late! :slimer:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

trodery said:


> I advised Crappieman that he needed to tie a 2x4 across his rear end to prevent him from being dragged into that cave!


What about a " confined space " work permit,..:rotfl:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Too late! :slimer:


Ya reckon that's where he Really is?????:slimer:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> I advised Crappieman that he needed to tie a 2x4 across his rear end to prevent him from being dragged into that cave!


that reminded me I did know a girl like that.:rotfl:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Ya reckon that's where he Really is?????:slimer:


She could jus' be usin' his screen name. Couldn't she? Should I be worried 'bout tha boy?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> She could jus' be usin' his screen name. Couldn't she? Should I be worried 'bout tha boy?


I knew i shoulda called him a lil while ago instead of using TxT!!!!:slimer:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Bobby said:


> that reminded me I did know a girl like that.:rotfl:


I think we all knew a girl like that! :biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Trust me. He's alive and well. Trust me. Really. I'd never lie to you.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> I think we all knew a girl like that! :biggrin:


Poke-can you see him in there from thuh TREE?


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Trust me. He's alive and well. Trust me. Really. I'd never lie to you.


Which one of the 5 personalities is telling the truth ??


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Poke-can you see him in there from thuh TREE?


Not really sure that Poke could climb a tree after that boat ride today.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Goddess...I checked the sales records at Sears and they indicated that you recently purchased a "Very Large Chest Type Freezer". Inquiring minds want to know what your intentions are with said freezer???


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

007 said:


> Not really sure that Poke could climb a tree after that boat ride today.


I imagine he could sit on the ground and act like a nut just as well,..:rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

trodery said:


> Goddess...I checked the sales records at Sears and they indicated that you recently purchased a "Very Large Chest Type Freezer". Inquiring minds want to know what your intentions are with said freezer???


Ummm... frozen totino's party pizzas.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Poke-can you see him in there from thuh TREE?


Heck no. It's quiet as a Church mouse in there. It's so boring from out here, I'm gonna hafta climb down and go eat some chicken wangs and boudain balls. I think I hear momma comin' home with my dinner! 
Ya'll call Deputy Dawg to check out tha cave. She might have him stuffed in a closet. Or somethin'. :wink:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Ummm... frozen totino's party pizzas.


Supreme or 3 meat?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

007 said:


> Supreme or 3 meat?


three meat. With ketchup and pace picante sauce to dip it in.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

DANO said:


> I imagine he could sit on the ground and act like a nut just as well,..:rotfl:


Yup! Or sit on tha leanin' post and cast all day. :fish:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> three meat. With ketchup and pace picante sauce to dip it in.


:slimer:

What, no ranch dressing?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

DANO said:


> :slimer:
> 
> What, no ranch dressing?


No, that's for pizza hut pan pizza.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

DANO said:


> :slimer:
> 
> What, no ranch dressing?


Jack in the Box tacos.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

DANO said:


> :slimer:
> 
> What, no ranch dressing?


HEY how do you know my wife eats ranch dressing with her pizza?


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

007 said:


> Here's the star!
> 
> .


That's the spitting image of my buddys' girlfriend. That chick is heavily into Wicca(witchcraft)she's cool as chit tho and doesn't seem like the pin in the voodoo doll kinda girl.

Who is that in the pic? They could be sisters.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

crappieman32175 said:


> HEY how do you know my wife eats ranch dressing with here pizza?


Thanks to Al Gore, you can find out anything on the Internet,..:biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Cartman said:


> That's the spitting image of my buddys' girlfriend. That chick is heavily into Wicca(witchcraft)she's cool as chit tho and doesn't seem like the pin in the voodoo doll kinda girl.
> 
> Who is that in the pic? They could be sisters.


SHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

DANO said:


> Thanks to Al Gore, you can find out anything on the Internet,..:biggrin:


true lol


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Cartman said:


> That's the spitting image of my buddys' girlfriend. That chick is heavily into Wicca(witchcraft)she's cool as chit tho and doesn't seem like the pin in the voodoo doll kinda girl.
> 
> Who is that in the pic? They could be sisters.


 txgoddess








Fishing Goddess


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

Cartman said:


> That's the spitting image of my buddys' girlfriend. That chick is heavily into Wicca(witchcraft)she's cool as chit tho and doesn't seem like the pin in the voodoo doll kinda girl.
> 
> Who is that in the pic? They could be sisters.


So who is your buddy?


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> So who is your buddy?


I don't want to share his name. Some may know him here and all, but he's a runt looking fellow with a scroungy beard that lives on the island somewhere.

 Nah his name is Paul.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I am never alone when I'm in my head.


They all know you there. :biggrin:



slopoke said:


> Voyeurism. It's a sickness. :slimer:


:slimer:

I prefer to *view* it as a harmless pastime -- THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

you have a buddy? Good for you man!!! I mean it.:an4:


Cartman said:


> I don't want to share his name. Some may know him here and all, but he's a runt looking fellow with a scroungy beard that lives on the island somewhere.
> 
> Nah his name is Paul.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Cartman said:


> I don't want to share his name. Some may know him here and all, but he's a runt looking fellow with a scroungy beard that lives on the island somewhere.
> 
> Nah his name is Paul.





FishinChick© said:


> you have a buddy? Good for you man!!! I mean it.:an4:


Hmmm, could you be insinuating that he has a Gay buddy? I mean you did throw a Gay Dolphin in there?


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> Did anyone miss me?


Were you at camp?


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

slopoke said:


> After tha cake.


I'd hit it......................with a 4x4.

Just saying that's all.......


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I just figured I'd make a post here on this cf of a thread, it might get me a greenie.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Were you at camp?


Of course not! I behave myself, mostly.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Now who was missing? And did they come back.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

A long time ago, in a galaxy far away.

The evil txgoddess was building a force, destroying all in its way. 

Cont....


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Of course not! I behave myself, mostly.


From just reading and observing I would have to say...NOT!!:tongue:

Strictly from a male perspective of course.:smile:


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

164 reply;s to "Im back"....


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Redfishr said:


> 164 reply;s to "Im back"....


It's a "txgoddess" thing. If we don't entertain her, all of her inner voices start screaming....besides, crappieman pays us to keep her busy!:rotfl::rotfl:

Dave


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> 164 reply;s to "Im back"....


This only works for sassy females...that are easy on the eyes.:tongue:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

ELF62 said:


> This only works for sassy females...that are easy on the eyes.:tongue:


 :spineyes: sad3sm :slimer:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I prefer to think it is because y'all love me more than because y'all are skeered of me.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I prefer to think it is because y'all love me more than because y'all are skeered of me.


Nawp, we feel sorry fer Crappieman!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Nawp, we feel sorry fer Crappieman!


I'm worried for tha boy. I hope that some strange fate hasn't befallen him. :frown:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Nawp, we feel sorry fer Crappieman!


I don't,... he got himself into it,...


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I prefer to think it is because y'all love me more than because y'all are skeered of me.


.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Just trying to get the last post here!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

got it


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> got it


No, I got it,... last post that is


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

DANO said:


> No, I got it,... last post that is


You SUCK!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Nawp, we feel sorry fer Crappieman!





slopoke said:


> I'm worried for tha boy. I hope that some strange fate hasn't befallen him. :frown:


You want me to send him to stay with y'all?


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Nawp, we feel sorry fer Crappieman!





slopoke said:


> I'm worried for tha boy. I hope that some strange fate hasn't befallen him. :frown:


Thanks yall know what I am living with over here.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Fix me a sammich!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> You want me to send him to stay with y'all?


He can come up here and drank beeeer with me Anytime! Pack it up Jason we gots sum huntin to do!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> You SUCK!


Pot---Kettle :biggrin:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)




----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> He can come up here and drank beeeer with me Anytime! Pack it up Jason we gots sum huntin to do!


Jason, get your arse up there !!!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> He can come up here and drank beeeer with me Anytime! Pack it up Jason we gots sum huntin to do!


I am ready anytime you want to go.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

DANO said:


> Jason, get your arse up there !!!


I second that! lol


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I second that! lol


Kitchen Pass !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I second that! lol


He won't show, he's afrid i'm gunna make him ride Bi**h on thuh Harley!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

DANO said:


> Kitchen Pass !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


He has a perpetual kitchen pass.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> He won't show, he's afrid i'm gunna make him ride Bi**h on thuh Harley!


As much as he hates to drive, I can't imagine that would stop him.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> He won't show, he's afrid i'm gunna make him ride Bi**h on thuh Harley!


 LOL you got that right!!!!!!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> He won't show, he's afrid i'm gunna make him ride Bi**h on thuh Harley!


He'll bring some cake,....:biggrin:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

DANO said:


> He'll bring some cake,....:biggrin:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

DANO said:


> He'll bring some cake,....:biggrin:


More like a bottle of Maker's Mark!!!!:cheers:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Huh?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> More like a bottle of Maker's Mark!!!!:cheers:


Hehehe, That's My Boy!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

crappieman32175 said:


> More like a bottle of Maker's Mark!!!!:cheers:


That will go real good when ya start nawing on that towel and slinging rose petals off the back of Catchy's harley,....pic's please !!:biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

DANO said:


> That will go real good when ya start nawing on that towel and slinging rose petals off the back of Catchy's harley,....pic's please !!:biggrin:


Do you REALLY wanna see that?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

what - you're still here?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

DANO said:


> That will go real good when ya start nawing on that towel and slinging rose petals off the back of Catchy's harley,....pic's please !!:biggrin:


Well, Jason likes to ride on thuh tank facing me-still be pedals flying in the air behind Me though!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Do you REALLY wanna see that?


Yes. We do.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Well, Jason likes to ride on thuh tank facing me-still be pedals flying in the air behind Me though!


I see that is where MC likes to ride, too. I just found a pic you and Bruce...


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I see that is where MC likes to ride, too. I just found a pic you and Bruce...


LMAO, Daymit I have NO BEWLETTS!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Do you REALLY wanna see that?


No, No, No, No,


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> I see that is where MC likes to ride, too. I just found a pic you and Bruce...


It doesn't look like there is any room for me to ride so I will pass!!!!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Well, Jason likes to ride on thuh tank facing me-still be pedals flying in the air behind Me though!


would "sword play" be a factor in this,...


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

DANO said:


> No, No, No, No,


Too late!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> He won't show, he's afrid i'm gunna make him ride Bi**h on thuh Harley!


:frown::frown::frown:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

DANO said:


> would "sword play" be a factor in this,...


Nawp, i juss don't have a Bi**h seat!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Too late!


You're the one who said yes


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

slopoke said:


> Yes. We do.


You would say yes ! That hat wif da toof marks in it you were wearing when you ate that bowl of hot sauce,......Slid down over your eyes.

Ya cain't see um then !!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Did Melon take a bite out of your hat when you ate all the chips???


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

How was that hot sauce ?


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Will Wick & Jason "click" when riding that Harley sidesaddle ?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

DANO said:


> You would say yes ! That hat wif da toof marks in it you were wearing when you ate that bowl of hot sauce,......Slid down over your eyes.
> 
> Ya cain't see um then !!





DANO said:


> Did Melon take a bite out of your hat when you ate all the chips???


Naw. I accidently bit it in when it fell in tha way. Melon knows ta get his own bowl of salsa and chips when I'm at tha table. It's jus' safer that way.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

slopoke said:


> Naw. I accidently bit it in when it fell in tha way. Melon knows ta get his own bowl of salsa and chips when I'm at tha table. It's jus' safer that way.


LOL,...I haz ta pass it round first !


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I see that is where MC likes to ride, too. I just found a pic you and Bruce...


A clear case of 'be careful what you wish for'. You coulda at least 'painted' some chaps on tha ol' boy. For modesty's sake.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> A clear case of 'be careful what you wish for'. You coulda at least 'painted' some chaps on tha ol' boy. For modesty's sake.


He's wearin' his g-string. What more do ya want?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> He's wearin' his g-string. What more do ya want?


Could you leave again puhleeeeez!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Could you leave again puhleeeeez!


You know you miss me.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

This thread is heading in *Left Field Fast! *

*Liberals they are everywhere!   *


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Melon said:


> This thread is heading in *Left Field Fast! *
> 
> *Liberals they are everywhere!   *


These threads never stay on the straight and narrow.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> He's wearin' his g-string. What more do ya want?


 Maybe a moomoo. Yeah. That would work for me.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Maybe a moomoo. Yeah. That would work for me.


There you go with yer Cow Fettish again!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Maybe a moomoo. Yeah. That would work for me.


He'd hafta borrow one from catchy's woman.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> He'd hafta borrow one from catchy's woman.


Them ain't MooMoo's , theys Parachute's! That dayumd woman has eaten All of thuh grits again!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Some have more rolls than the Texas Cyclone!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> Them ain't MooMoo's , theys Parachute's! That dayumd woman has eaten All of thuh grits again!


lmao! That's when you make a all nighter at your deer stand! sad3sm


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> These threads never stay on the straight and narrow.


Yep,... nothing Straight or Narrow about this,...


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Oh lawdy! Not again Dano...Can't it just go away! lol


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> You know you miss me.


yes, but our aim is improving.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Melon said:


> Some have more rolls than the Texas Cyclone!


and she ate the whole cake,..


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> yes, but our aim is improving.


Awww... You know I am the light of your life.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Awww... You know I am the light of your life.


is this where the lights dim and the curtain closes ??


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

DANO said:


> is this where the lights dim and the curtain closes ??


Nah, just the glow of my halo.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Awww... You know I am the light of your life.


Sorry boys. Just couldn't resist.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

You guys just ain't right..........:spineyes:


Dave


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Maybe crappieman was a son of a preacher man! Everyone can be reached! Even the evil ones. lol


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Melon said:


> Maybe crappieman was a son of a preacher man! Everyone can be reached! Even the evil ones. lol


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

It was so much easier when you were gone. When I did visit 2Cool, I didn't have to read 12,000 pages of garbage to catch-up with y'all. Can you please go away again? I have a new job and a 9th grade son suffering from a bad case of 6-week finales test.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Huh?


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

A mind is a terrible thing to waste!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

slopoke said:


> Huh?


Ifin you dirested that 2wards me, while im suferin from scool end of 6weaks stuff, green comin to ya.

Huh?


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Did anyone miss me?


 No! I've had this boil on my bum so didn't notice you were gone.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

What's a greenie?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

txbigred said:


> You guys just ain't right..........:spineyes:
> 
> Dave


That is correct. Those guys are not right.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> That is correct. Those guys are not right.


:tongue:

Pot - Kettle - dishwasher full


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

TXwhtlHNTR said:


> :tongue:
> 
> Pot - Kettle - dishwasher full


You're included in that group. I'm a gal. I'm perfectly normal.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> You're included in that group. I'm a gal. I'm *perfectly normal*.


In a Psychotic way!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> In a Psychopathic way!


Aren't most women psychopathic?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Aren't most women psychopathic?


Huh....????


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I'm going to lock this thread.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

who is back?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> I'm going to lock this thread.


Your Gay! :rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> I'm going to lock this thread.


We're like cockroaches. We'll just scurry elsewhere. Better to keep us where you can keep an eye on us.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> I'm going to lock this thread.


You can't even remember how to lock your front door.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> You can't even remember how to lock your front door.


Or put a waterhose up!:bounce:


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

Bobby said:


> You can't even remember how to lock your front door.


That's just Gibert's new stealthy way of begging for greenies...


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

waterspout said:


> who is back?


back again? Shady's back................Tell a friend.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> Uh huh. What about the rest of you tree-dwellers? What's your excuse?


Ahhhh. The tree. What memories...:slimer:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> Your Gay! :rotfl:


does it make you gay if you don't push back?


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> You're included in that group. I'm a gal. I'm perfectly normal.


:rotfl:


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow, I made the posting before it goes bye bye


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

.


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> does it make you gay if you don't push back?


You'd have to ask somone with experience...


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

News flash! This just in:... Totino's party pizzas are on sale for $0.99 at Stewarts in Sweeny....
Stock up Goddess!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> News flash! This just in:... Totino's party pizzas are on sale for $0.99 at Stewarts in Sweeny....
> Stock up Goddess!


I dont have room in the freezer for anymore. I only have my refrigerator freezer right now and I already have 3 or 4 in there. If my big freezer was hooked up, I might fill it full.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

We'll store 'em for ya!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

sweenyite said:


> News flash! This just in:... Totino's party pizzas are on sale for $0.99 at Stewarts in Sweeny....
> Stock up Goddess!


Did you Bump yer hed ? Why in the hayell did you brang It out of It's cave? :spineyes:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Just for ***** and grins.....


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Did you Bump yer hed ? Why in the hayell did you brang It out of It's cave? :spineyes:


You are so sweet, Wick. The love notes you send me are so eloquent. I am considering compiling them for a book of poetry.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

You should see what he carved in the tree....


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

sweenyite said:


> Just for ****s and grins.....


Hmmmmmmmm.............what's the word that I'm looking for?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> You should see what he carved in the tree....


You mean the heart with "Wick -N- Elaine 4 Ever" in it?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah, but you forgot all the hearts and cupids and stuff.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> You mean the heart with "Wick -N- Elaine 4 Ever" in it?


Oh geeez Another farkin book!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I tried, but my pocket knife broke... cheapo from Wal-Mart


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> You mean the heart with "Wick -N- Elaine 4 Ever" in it?


Back OFF thuh Crack Pipe darlin !


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I was trying to carve something about people who don't leave the shades all the way open


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Back OFF thuh Crack Pipe darlin !


See how he calls me darlin? Such a romantic...


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> See how he calls me darlin? Such a romantic...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> See how he calls me darlin? Such a romantic...


He started drinkin at 9.........it's almost closing time for him.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Southern Gentleman.:rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> Southern Gentleman.:rotfl:


I don't believe he's ever been referred to as a gentleman... other than in the sentence "Security, please escort this gentleman out"


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm jealous. :headknockh:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I don't believe he's ever been referred to as a gentleman... other than in the sentence "Security, please escort this gentleman out"


I wouldn't actually call it Escorted.....and it was "you summabeeetch" by the time They got me to thuh Door!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> I'm jealous. :headknockh:


Oh Come on Poke , i've whispered sweet nuttuns in yer ear before too! :biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> I wouldn't actually call it Escorted.....and it was "you summabeeetch" by the time They got me to thuh Door!


That's usually the response you get when you squeal, scratch, and pull hair.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> That's usually the response you get when you squeal, scratch, and pull hair.


Don't ferget Biting! All is fair in Love and WAR! :biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Don't ferget Biting! All is fair in Love and WAR! :biggrin:


Kinky.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Kinky.


Yes!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> Kinky.





catchysumfishy said:


> Yes!


Good thing you guys are many miles apart


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Not again...


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Melon said:


> Not again...


Again? It never stops!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Nwilkins said:


> Good thing you guys are many miles apart


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: It's a Love - Hate relationship, I Love to Hate her! :slimer:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: It's a Love - Hate relationship, I Love to Hate her! :slimer:


Yes... just like elementary boys pull the hair of the girls they like.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Yes... just like elementary boys pull the hair of the girls they like.


Hey that time i kicked you in thuh teeth dint count and I wasn't playin! :ac550:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Hey that time i kicked you in thuh teeth dint count and I wasn't playin! :ac550:


Considering the fact that you are able to type (no matter how pitiful your skills are), we all know that you haven't physically assaulted me.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Yes... just like elementary boys pull the hair of the girls they like.


Hey, that chit werks-28 years ago i pulled Mrs. catchy's hair in school and she is still stuck with me! Married 25 dated 3 Lol


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Hey, that chit werks-28 years ago i pulled Mrs. catchy's hair in school and she is still stuck with me! Married 25 dated 3 Lol


That woman is a saint.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> Kinky.


Yep, but not as bad as what we saw from the tree.....:rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> Yep, but not as bad as what we saw from the tree.....:rotfl:


I plead the fifth.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Encore tonight?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> Encore tonight?


This ain't TV Guide. You don't get program schedules ahead of time.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

DIE THREAD!! DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Gotta use a silver bullet...


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> This ain't TV Guide. You don't get program schedules ahead of time.


Too far to drive on blind speculation... season tickets were a waste of money...we'll wait til it comes out on dvd, if it hasn't already. :slimer:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

sweenyite said:


> Gotta use a silver bullet...


Coors Light?

:idea::cheers:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Charles Helm said:


> Coors Light?
> 
> :idea::cheers:


I was waiting for that.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

sweenyite said:


> I was waiting for that.


Sorry for the delay.:spineyes:


----------

